# Been To Encore Music Lately? Wow!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...dave duvall's little store in scarborough has been taken over by another "dave". i dropped in at lunch today. 

my! my!

i won't spoil the surprise, but if you haven't been since the changeover, you owe yourself a visit.

-dh


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Encore is where i got my first electric guitar and amp. Nice place i'll have to drop in when i get a chance


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, I was there about a month ago looking around. Dave's a pretty decent guy. I was looking for a set of John Pearse strings for my acoustic and he gave me a deal and sold me a set of Thomastik-Infeld strings for the same price as the John Pearse set. He guaranteed me that I'd like them more. BTW did you see the Jimi Hendrix Strat while you were there?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Had no idea that Duvall was gone!!! $hit!! Are they still an exchange type of place, or have they gone the new route?? Website?:confused-smiley-010 

CT.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*Encore*

I've been avoiding the place since they lost a leather cover for my 2-15 cab and wouldn't take responsibility for it.

I'll gladly check it out if it's got a new look and owner.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Had no idea that Duvall was gone!!! $hit!! Are they still an exchange type of place, or have they gone the new route?? Website?:confused-smiley-010 CT.


...same modus operandi, entirely different decor and ambience. the new dave seems to be a great guy and very enthusiastic.

and, hey, free coffee!!!

i've always loved this place. i agree with gunny, the former dave was not always a straight shooter, but i still liked the guy. he always let me take stuff home without paying for it - i didn't even have to sign anything.

the main thing is, there are deals to be had, and prices like you won't find at capsule or songbird. i've sold a ton of stuff on consignment there, as well.

-dh


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*Encore Music Exchange*

I checked it out this afternoon. Yes, what a terrific improvement. The place is much nicer to be in because there's no junk cluttered everywhere. The amps, guitars etc are neatly arranged and accessible.
Dave, the owner is a super guy to work with. He was extremely helpful for what I was looking for and offered up terrific customer service.

Highly recommended!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The old web site address doesn't work. So,... where is it exactly. I seem to remember it's around Danforth Ave and Danforth Road.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*location*

Yes, very close to Danforth Rd and Danforth Ave. Or, coming down Warden, turn onto Danforth Rd and you'll run into it before meeting Danforth Ave.

The owner isn't going to use a website. The makeover is phenomenal.


----------

